# The Screaming Yellow Banana Spider



## Belarius (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Check out this article.    

http://www.hawksinger.net/info/bananaspider.html


My lawyer has suggested that I include a    at the end of this post so as not to look like a dumbass   :}


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2005)

Also see this page of his     

http://www.hawksinger.net/info/spoof.html
Please tell  me you knew this thing was a joke, hell I did before I backed up into his other pages by deleting the  "/info/banaspider"  part

T


----------



## Belarius (Mar 11, 2005)

I just enjoyed the part where the spider is screaming for his own life when he jumps off the tree


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok,... but your  "        " by itself led me to think you were buying this story.....Toss a "      "  at the end next time  
T


----------



## NoS (Mar 11, 2005)

Shouldnt this be in the Watering hole.
This is not an arachnid.
Its a silly joke.
I want back my 5 mins.  ;P


----------



## bagheera (Mar 12, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> Shouldnt this be in the Watering hole.
> This is not an arachnid.
> Its a silly joke.
> I want back my 5 mins.  ;P


This NO joke! These spider were bio-engineered by the CIA in an attempt to eradicate the Viet Cong!!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 12, 2005)

like AIDS and kissing bugs? When will they learn...somethings are best left alone....

it's a wierd thought though...if you were eating a bananna that turned out to be a spider's leg...

man, i'm spooky today...


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Mar 12, 2005)

*jumps out of trees to get its victim.....but is terrified of being higher than a metre off the ground*


wow, contradictory.  I like how it says monkeys bite annoying children tho


----------



## Heartfang (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Usambara, you only live like 20 minutes away from me.


----------



## Heartfang (Mar 13, 2005)

LOL!!! That scream is hilarious!


----------



## T 'n T (Mar 15, 2005)

*I used to keep these...*

Had to give it up, I was going bankrupt buying water buffalo feeders.


----------



## JJJoshua (Mar 17, 2005)

article said:
			
		

> The Screaming Yellow Banana Spider is unique among arachnids for  its ability to make sounds.


Once I read that I started to check this person's sources, only to find out it's a spoof. T. Blondis and some other T's make sounds too.


----------

